# My Hydroholics Install



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

Just finished installing my Hydroholics 2 Pump 4 Dump Setup. Just a couple quick pics. Will have more pics when it gets cleaned up and a few things buttoned up. Installed it all by myself over a period of a month working on it here and there when I got time off work.

**NEW PICS PAGE 4 with 22's!!**

Before









After


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Fucking badass bro


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Wait till you guys see his badass trunk!


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

Pics of the hardlined setup in the trunk tomorrow. Gonna get it detailed tomorrow at work and finish putting trim panels back in place.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

looks good dude


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Roger, you did an amazing job. Both the car, and the setup impress me very much and these days I don't get impressed easily. I love your attention to the small details too which matter the most. I can't wait to see the day pics. 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Fuckin' cool man.


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: ALL UP IN UR GRILL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, lets see some daytime pics and setup pics. Car looks good.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

how come the drop is not even, the back is lower than the front?


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Wait until you guys see the trunk install! Roger definately stepped up his game on this one. Hurry up and get us some pictures....I may have to swing by to see it in person if you hold out much longer. 

Also, Hondas typically sit lower in the rear unless the body is notched for the front upper control arms (if running big wheels). There haven't been too many (if any) of the new style accords layed out yet so I'm not sure what 'd take on this car to even it out....but I' am sure it'll only be a matter of time before Roger gets the courage to make a few small cuts to his new car.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow that bish lays out. you gonna drag it??


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks awesome man. Cant wait to see the trunk pictures..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

trunk pics?


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

New pics are coming. Was too busy at work to wash it so I gotta go wash it now. It almost drags now as it is. Bout 1/2" off the ground. Stay tuned....


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

wow man thats sick.... wifey has the same one but without the juice!


----------



## fatheadjames (Dec 27, 2004)

definitely badass man. Been waiting to see one layed out since they came out.


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

looks badass man cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Pics please :biggrin:


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

No pics tonight. Sorry guys.













J/K :biggrin: Here is what you have all been waiting for.....


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

*SPLOOGE*


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

NICE SETUP LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Mar 2 2009, 11:19 PM~13161292
> *SPLOOGE
> *


I do the same thing every time I see it :biggrin:


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

cant belive you didnt use accums


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Mar 3 2009, 02:56 AM~13162394
> *cant belive you didnt use accums
> *


They look like they are under the dumps


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice Work! :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hell yea that looks great. it's a v6 car too!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0 Nice.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

damn


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

<-------JEALOUS! Looks great Roger.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

totally TITS! time to go clown the ricers with a super clean Honda :thumbsup:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Mar 3 2009, 08:50 AM~13163404
> *totally TITS! time to go clown the ricers with a super clean Honda :thumbsup:
> *


Im glad there going with juice and not bags...


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It turned out nicer than I thought it was gonna. And it looks sick just layin there. 

There are 4 accums. Under the dumps. It rides smooth as hell.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i wonder how it will look with fwd spokes


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!! That looks CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

PROPS homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capwagonwithwires (Jun 26, 2006)

nice install and beautiful car.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

got any video of it in action?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 3 2009, 04:20 PM~13168097
> *got any video of it in action?
> *


You guys are never satisfied! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Mar 3 2009, 05:25 PM~13168143
> *You guys are never satisfied!  :biggrin:
> *



welcome to layitlow.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Its wired in 24v? Thats just to damn slow :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

are the wheel KCM novas? looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

...NICE...


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

we want to see pics of it locked up :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 3 2009, 05:40 PM~13169628
> *we want to see pics of it locked up :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 3 2009, 05:14 PM~13169327
> *Its wired in 24v? Thats just to damn slow :biggrin:
> *


36V


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks again everyone on the compliments. I really gotta thank Hydroholics for their quality products and their awesome customer service. These guys will do whatever it takes to get you the parts you need. I was going to order from another company, but glad I made the choice to use Hydroholics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

That's clean!

I like it. Nice install.

Lays pretty good too.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 3 2009, 06:41 PM~13169642
> *X2
> *


 :0 X3


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Mar 3 2009, 03:20 PM~13168097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will get some more pics of it soon. Locked up and all that.


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

What size cylinders? 

Are you using Hydroholics' threaded sleeves?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Mar 4 2009, 06:58 AM~13175027
> *What size cylinders?
> 
> Are you using Hydroholics' threaded sleeves?
> *


8's and 10's

Yes, he is using our sleeves


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

NICE!!!!


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

Took some new pics today. Didnt have any of it locked up or on a side. So here you go. Hopin to get a video soon for those of you that arent satisfied with pics :biggrin: 

Laid out








About ride height
























Locked Up
































Hittin a side

































And heres a pic of the front cylinder assembly


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

CLEAN!

Are your cylinder extensions installed in those pics?


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

yea my extensions are in. the lift was a lil lame in front without them


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome awesome awesome...


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish I could lock up and not have neg camber like that. How is your camber when it is layed out?

I will be replacing my front tires tomorrow... 3 month old tires are done do to neg camber! :banghead:


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

When its laid out the rear is bad. But I dont drive low...usually drive about stock height. I havent had any tire issues.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine back don't wear like the front does. I have about a 1-2 inch 0 camber point either up or down. I think I'm going to try my camber kit on my other upper contol arms... See if that helps the neg camber in the front.


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

Now tuckin 22's!! May do some cutting to get it down more. Will get more pics when I get the car cleaned up.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Damn!!!! Lookin dope Roger!! I never really liked the KMC Novas either.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

I like this much better! Very nice!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

for reals man, very nice.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

heeeelllll yea nice ride. Those wheels look alot better. u have photoshop? See what some 22" spokes would look like


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

New pics with 22's


































































































And a video for you video lovers...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoPzLTQZyr0


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

nice lookin car man and great work!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

22s look dope, looking tight.


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

lookin tight as hell!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

video is tight, but i was waiting for you to hit the switch, lol come on lets have a video of that thing hitting switches. 

once again, it looks tight, 22s fit and look way better,


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

yea that was the first day with the 22's...was a lil scared to hit the switches cuz of rubbing with the 22's...i gotta make some adjustments and hopefully some cutting soon to get it back down where it was with the 20's


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

That shit is sick.....Clean ass work as normal


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

not really into imports, but that shit looks nice.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

its amazing how Honda has stepped up in the past 2 generations of cars. Civics, Accords, who would have known they would look this nice. 

That ride couldn't be any cleaner if it was on a Will Smith CD. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Jul 19 2009, 09:48 PM~14521233
> *New pics with 22's
> 
> 
> ...


that car lays nice good job bro


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Jul 10 2009, 08:55 PM~14439604
> *Now tuckin 22's!! May do some cutting to get it down more. Will get more pics when I get the car cleaned up.
> 
> 
> ...


what size tire you got on that 22


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Jul 20 2009, 06:36 PM~14530629
> *yea that was the first day with the 22's...was a lil scared to hit the switches cuz of rubbing with the 22's...i gotta make some adjustments and hopefully some cutting soon to get it back down where it was with the 20's
> *



looks tight though, im trying to fit some 22s on my TL not worried about the lift, you get enough lift with hydros, just want it to lay out on the 22s, already got most of it cut to lay out on 20s, but will need to rework the fenders raise them up a bit.


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

they are 245/30/22. smallest i could get without paying out the ass. you can get 235/25/22, but they are $550 a piece, but they are the same size as i had on my 20's 235/35/20....the 245/30/22 is only 1.3" bigger in diameter than the 235/35/20


----------

